# Kirkness, Portmoak, Kinross-shire, August 2010



## RedDave (Aug 23, 2010)

Kirkness is a large ruined farm containing several dwellings and a walled garden, near Loch Leven, here. It is also worth looking for it here.

There is very limited information about Kirkness on the web. It seems to have been owned by a Douglas family (Douglas of Kirkness). Inhabitants in 1841: 1841 Census.

It seems reasonable to conclude that the buildings became derelict early in the 20th century. Still, it makes a very picturesque ruin. Photographs taken around sunset.






Walled garden.










Back of the buildings.

























Front of the buildings.








































Front of the buildings.





Walled garden.





I cheated here. This sign is from a nearby farm called West Mains of Kirkness.


----------



## Labb (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice pictures, thank you for posting.


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Aug 25, 2010)

Hmm, I occasionally work around that area, never even heard of this place. There's a weird sort of memorial/grave thingy in Scotlandwell though. At the end of Friar Place.


----------



## escortmad79 (Aug 26, 2010)

I really must get up to this one, it's not that far from me & have watched it for a while


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh, nice one. Lovely pics...you timed that great with the sunset.


----------



## WilliamD (Aug 27, 2010)

*Kirkness*

I am researching the family, Douglas of Kirkness, for the Douglas Archives.

I am confused by references to Kirkness in Orkney, which does not help. The lastest stage of my research can be found here>>> 

Can I ask a favour? May I use one of your photographs to illustrate the page?

If you want to add to your article, please use anything from my website.

Yours aye,

William


----------



## RedDave (Aug 29, 2010)

WilliamD said:


> I am researching the family, Douglas of Kirkness, for the Douglas Archives.
> 
> I am confused by references to Kirkness in Orkney, which does not help. The lastest stage of my research can be found here>>>
> 
> ...



Yes, that's OK. Thanks for asking, and I'll provide a link to your page.


----------



## nh7740 (Sep 7, 2010)

Local info suggests it was a monastey with the monks atone time attempting to dig a tunnel to rescue Mary Queen of Scots on castle island.


----------



## RedDave (Sep 7, 2010)

nh7740 said:


> Local info suggests it was a monastey with the monks atone time attempting to dig a tunnel to rescue Mary Queen of Scots on castle island.



Any proof or is this just lo cal folklore? (Which is still interesting, and I'd like to hear more.)

Sure you're not thinking of St Serf's Priory (also called Portmoak)? It's nearby, but a bit far to dig a tunnel to Loch Leven Castle where Mary was imprisoned.


----------

